# Job Interview



## chlg (Sep 2, 2013)

Hi, I was just back from an interview by a big healthcare manufacturer in Auckland, I was invited by them to a series of interviews with all people related with the area I will be working. I wasn't asked technical questions, was mosthly about fitting in with the team and how easy-going I was, (weirdest thing, since here in Mexico we got almost a Thesis related questionaire every time we have a job interview)...
They cover all expenses for my trip from San Diego to Auckland and really expect to get the job...
The position is permanent and they will relocate my family and cover all reubication expenses... It is a golden opportunity for me and my family and I'm looking forward to get the job...
I was told that everything was OK and that I will hear from them early this week, is this the normal thing to do for job interviews???

Funny thing, when I arrived to auckland and went to the immigration booth, I was asked what was the purpose of my trip and show them the letter i received from the company and i got the thumbs up signal from the lady in immigration, and she said: "Great, I wish you luck, but you got the job already"...

This is really amazing since we cross constantly from Tijuana to San Diego and the immigration guys in the USA are always looking at you as if you were an illegal alien and a criminal...

So to ended up, What do you think are my chances... I haven't got anything yet, but I'm really anxious...


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

Hi,

Don't want to get your hopes up, but it looks very good to me.
If a company has spent that kind of money getting you over to Auckland to interview you they must be fairly positive that you are the right person for the job.
Companies here seem to spend money very wisely in that respect.
Although I have been in NZ 17 months I recently applied for another job in the Bay Of Plenty and after a telephone interview by the company they flew me up for the day to interview face to face and subsequently offered me the job a few days later.
Unfortunately the package on offer was similar to what I earn at my job in Wellington so there was no incentive to leave my current employer so I declined on the basis that the salary and benefits on offer just wasn't good enough.......they are still to this day looking for someone to fill that role!!!

Well done getting so far and I wish you good luck.

Regards,


----------



## chlg (Sep 2, 2013)

Thank you, I'm expecting for the best too... The job is located in Manukau City, do you think Howick area is OK to live??? I'm really looking for this to become reality.


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

chlg said:


> Thank you, I'm expecting for the best too... The job is located in Manukau City, do you think Howick area is OK to live??? I'm really looking for this to become reality.


I'm led to believe, the rule of thumb with Auckland is to steer clear of the central southern suburbs. This area is of a lower socio-economic class and is an area where the majority of crime and gang related incidents happens in the city.
Don't know much about Manukau City, other than it seems to be very industrial and has SH1 and SH20 motorways going through it.
It is also very close to the airport and if my memory serves me right all flights coming in to Auckland fly down the route of SH20 as they come in to land.

Yes Howick is lovely - expensive, but lovely.
The Southern bays are definitely nice areas, so the likes of Mission Bay, St Heliers, Glendowie and all of the Howick area.

Personally have no experiences of how true this rule of thumb is.

Maybe topcat83, Liam(at)Large etc. can comment as I seem to think they have some good knowledge of Auckland ?

Regards,


----------



## warlock233 (Sep 3, 2013)

That's very nice, good luck to you!


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

chlg said:


> Thank you, I'm expecting for the best too... The job is located in Manukau City, do you think Howick area is OK to live??? I'm really looking for this to become reality.


Howick is a great place to live! We lived on the Bucklands Beach peninsula, and still have many friends and relatives there. There aren't too many bad places, but also look at Mellons Bay, Cockle Bay, Shelly Park, Half Moon Bay.
If I didn't love where we currently live I'd have no problems moving back to the area.


----------



## chlg (Sep 2, 2013)

Thanks, actually when first time I met my possible future boss he took me by the arm and said, " Let me take you to where I want you to live"... and took me to Howick and point out, I live over there, my boss live in here, etc...
I was in shock, was my first time to NZ and is quite a change of ways of what we are use here...
I already check every possible thing it might cross my mind and I have a question...

1.- I'm a Cost Accountant (manager) and my credentials are from Mexico, i check and they are not accredited by NZQA, I have experience of over ten years in a big TV manufacturing company in Tijuana (7000 employees)...

What kind of visa should I be applying to??? I will get the Job Offer from an accredited employer, but there are so many types of visa that I got confused...
I also need to include my nearly 5 years old girl, my 10 years old boy and my wife...

Which one will suit me better???


----------

